# Max Pommer / JS Bach: Art of Fugue



## 13hm13 (Oct 31, 2016)

A YouTube video alerted me of a 1984 release -- on the Capriccio record label -- of Bach's Art of Fugue. The YouTube vlogger did manage to upload the entire 2-LP set...have a listen ...






The video led me believe that this was a vinyl-only release (and Discogs.com has no CD listing).

However, Naxos reveals a CD release on the Capriccio label (no idea when the CD was relased):
https://www.naxos.com/catalogue/item.asp?item_code=C10026

Any thoughts on the Pommer recording or performance? Sound-quality-wise, it's very good. I was prev. unfamiliar with Conductor Pommer, but the recording and performance -- to my ears, anyway--is well above average.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> Any thoughts on the Pommer recording or performance? Sound-quality-wise, it's very good. I was prev. unfamiliar with Conductor Pommer, but the recording and performance -- to my ears, anyway--is well above average.


Not yet but for €4.95 shipped I just ordered a copy, thanks for bringing it towards our attention.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

I own it, and even if I am not generally over-enthusiastic about chamber ensemble versions of the Art of Fugue, I admit, that this is one of the better of the kind, somewhat HIP-influenced with reasonable scoring (modern instruments are used), clear part playing and not too romantic in expression. Some other chamber ensemble versions I find successful are the ones by Malgoire, Alessandrini and Akademie für alte Musik, Berlin, which all are played on period instruments. 

Concerning Max Pommer I have enjoyed his other Bach recordings very much (Brandenburg concertos, Orchestral suites and the three CDs with reconstructed instrumental concertos).


----------



## Bluecrab (Jun 24, 2014)

There's a nice string quartet version of the work by the Keller Quartet on ECM.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I absolutely love Pommer's Baroque performances (Bach and not at least the concerti grossi sets by Haendel) & collect them, I think I have everything released on Capriccio. In the case of the AoF / KdF, it is the LP version.


----------



## 13hm13 (Oct 31, 2016)

*Other versions?*

Thx for all the feedback, folks!

With respect to AoF, I admit I've heard very few recordings of this piece. I really like the Pommer version.

Feel free to suggest other AoF recordings.

BTW;

Wikipedia suggests some "Notable recordings" here:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Art_of_Fugue#Notable_recordings


----------



## 13hm13 (Oct 31, 2016)

For piano-only, this TACET recording features the typical TACET audiophile sound:


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

joen_cph said:


> I absolutely love Pommer's Baroque performances (Bach and not at least the concerti grossi sets by Haendel) & collect them, I think I have everything released on Capriccio.* In the case of the AoF / KdF, it is the LP version*.


CD release of Max Pommer's AoF (Capriccio):

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bach-Kunst-Fuge-Johann-Sebastian/dp/B000001WJ0


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Personally I´m ok with the LPs, having other recordings too, on both LP and CD. 
Capriccio´s LPs are of good quality.


----------



## 13hm13 (Oct 31, 2016)

The Amazon (uk) product page reports: Audio CD (2 April 1994). Ah ha ... from what I can tell, it seems many Capriccio CDs were released in the early 90s. The company was still part of Delta-Music GmbH (the original parent).



joen_cph said:


> Personally I´m ok with the LPs, having other recordings too, on both LP and CD.
> Capriccio´s LPs are of good quality.


*It's a digital recording! *
That's ok though ;-) ...so are Telarc's and most _classical_ recordings beginning in the early 1980s.
Also, many LP cutting lathes -- beginning in the early 80s -- had digital delay lines (DDL). So even analog recordings got digitized (to some extent) as they got their lacquers cut.

All that said, something special happens to the audio signal as moves through the analog playback device (e.g., tape deck, cartridge/turntable)

Sorry for getting off-topic!


----------

